# Best File Locker??



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*What is the best free File Locker program out there. Anyone

v/r chaz*

Also does TSF have any Instant messenger for up to date responses on Threads?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Password protect files and folders:
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000705.htm
http://www.worldstart.com/tips/tips.php/232

We don't use instant messengers because we need all replies to be posted in the forums. This is so others with the same problems can see the solutions, which wouldn't be possible with private IMs.


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you for the info, very helpfull, but now which is better, "encrypt4all or axcrypt" 

All Im tryin to do is password a couple of folders here on my desktop.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

They both look good and do the same thing as the built-in Windows XP encryption feature.


----------



## Dariuush (Nov 10, 2010)

Easy File Locker is a free program that does a work. http://download.cnet.com/Easy-File-Locker/3000-2144_4-10872649.html


----------



## avenger21 (Nov 14, 2010)

http://disk-encryption.comodo.com/


----------



## peterjhn (Nov 12, 2010)

GiliSoft File Lock is best file locker software....
___________________________
Antivirus Download


----------

